# pike returns favor



## YBONES

This is what happens when a release goes bad(pike was @ the other end for a few rolls).That is a super topraider with 5/0 hooks.I was fishing conesus lake in ny for tigers and pike @ the time.Not something you want to happen let alone by yourself.I sat for awhile pinched the barb,cleaned it out and continued fishing for the next 8hrs.Every fish after that got netted!!







:eyeroll:


----------



## goosehunternd

That would have put a end to my day of fishing :beer:


----------



## USAlx50

Yowsers! I'm always very careful and afraid of that happening.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Ouch!


----------



## Maverick

That's a hell of a hook set! All I can say is ouch.....


----------



## drjongy

Good thing the hook went all the through, actually, or you would have to push it through to get to the barbs.

I've never had this happen, but it is one of my worries when Muskie fishing.


----------



## YBONES

i was VERY happy to see it through.Sharp and smooth hooks come with these top raiders.Cudos to butcher,they drive home well.Luckley another did`nt bury.I`ll be back at it on saturday.Same place....different resaults_i hope!!!! i missed 4 tigers on topwater that day.


----------



## fargojohnson

uke:


----------



## drjongy

YBONES said:


> i was VERY happy to see it through.Sharp and smooth hooks come with these top raiders.Cudos to butcher,they drive home well.


A lot of the muskie lures come with quite sharp hooks, but they can, and should be, even sharper.

There is not a bait in my box that doesn't get sharpened with a couple different files right after I purchase them.

If it makes a difference in just one hookup it's worth it as you never know when that trophy is going to strike.

Good luck this weekend!!


----------



## Pleasurado

:withstupid:

I had a similar experience about 3 weeks ago. Luckily it was a smaller pike, only about 20 inches. All the same, I got a smaller treble in my middle finger, right in the fattest part, down to the bone. The tip was not sticking out, and there was so much meat already on the hook that I was really having a hard time pushing it through. Pulling it out was extremely painful, and not working either.  Luckily I had a friend who could drive me to the doctor (90 minutes away).

The doctor told me about a handy dandy little trick where they will just tie a string around the bend of the hook, one person holds my hand, and the other rips on that string with all their might (like the doorknob-for-loose-tooth trick). Well, they numbed it up (another giant needle in my finger), and gave me a tetnis shot (another needle, I'm full of holes at this point). Amy, the doctor's assistant, winds up like a softball pitch and YANKS!!!!!

My hand flies away from the table, the hook still in it. The hook didn't budge. I was writhing, sweating, and still smiling at this point. She asked if I had it in me for them to try again. SURE!

Wind up.... YANK!!!! OUCH!!! Behold, the power of barbs. The hook didn't move.

Well, long of the short, they finally took a pair of small pliers, pushed it through, realized they had no wire cutters, used scissors to slowly twist/snip the barb off, and sent me on my way. All to the tune of $350.

Oh yes, and I never regained feeling in the back of my middle finger. Apparently the barb was wrapped around the nerve, and all of that yanking on the string didn't do it much good! Be careful out there!

Here's to sharp treble hooks with good sturdy barbs! And here's another to nets!!!!! :beer:


----------



## 308

nice uke: 
Probally hurt like heck


----------



## snow123geese

Ouch!! I bet that didn't feel to good.


----------



## njsimonson

If you have to cut part of the treble hook to aid release (theirs OR YOURS!  ), you should. That is why, when fishing for pike and muskie, a quality mini-bolt cutter is a must-have tool.


----------

